# Self Propelled Crane



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

I thought I would post a few pictures of a project I just finished . It's a self propelled crane. There is no prototype for it as I just built it as I went along . I had a USA crane car that I seldom used so I thought it might be fun to kitbash it into a self powered crane . I cut the crane flat car into three pieces . The center section with the gear was saved as well as the two ends . The flat is now just a little longer than the crane itself now. Then I had a Aristo Eggliner laying around that I didn't use and decided to use its power brick for the crane. I modified it with a on/off switch so that it can be turned off when the crane is "in use" and not move. I had a couple of USA GP side frames so I made a mount for them out of some scrap plastic and glued them underneath.The crane has a removable roof to access a 9 volt battery that is used to power two 5mm led headlites. The battery is hidden behind a removable panel inside .I took a motor from a 1/24th scale pick up truck complete with radiator and cemented it inside along with other little bits I had laying around to give it a busy look inside . Again no prototype here just alot of fun finding stuff to use inside . The headlites stay on and are nice and brite even when the machine is just sitting there . I cut the crane body down to install a spot for the crane operator to drive it and added a couple of windows I had from a pico building kit. I decided not to repaint the crane and just gave the new sections a heavy weathering and blended it all together. I am looking forward to seeing it on the railroad with its crane tender car and a couple of gondolas doing its trackwork duties.


----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

heres some more pics of the crane.


----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

and another pic !


----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

That is really cool lookin...Travis


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic! The crane really looks like the real thing with its work train in tow. 

Best wishes, 
David Meashey


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice! Great idea on how to use something for a variation! 

Greg


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Great bash and nice weathering. How about a before photo.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice idea and great work! I like the weathering. It looks very realistic.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice idea and great work! I like the weathering. It looks very realistic.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice idea and great work! I like the weathering. It looks very realistic.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Sorry for my 3 times answer... I'm working on a tablet right now and pressed the screen to often I guess... 
Can't remove the other 2 posts...


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice idea and cute too.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice job, and I like the weathering!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Great project! Crane on the go! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments. I really enjoyed building it and sharing it with all of you ! I have a Hartland Mighty Mac rebuild to share also and will post it soon . I really like the use of the 9 volt battery lighting system employed here and on my Hartland rebuild . I think when its time to rebuild my GP 38-2's I will employ this lighting system on them also. The battery seems to last pritty long on them and replacement is cheap.


----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

heres a picture of a crane from USA TRAINS in its original out of the box condition that ddevoto requested.


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the original, you've transformed it into a very realistic model. 
Dan


----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

Anytime Dan


----------

